# CD aufnahme mit Cubase



## Hollowpineapple (4. Mai 2005)

Hi, hab n problem mit cubase sx.

Ich mach schon seit längerm Musik, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich das auf ne normale CD brennen kann. 
Bitte helft mir!


----------



## laCrizz (5. Mai 2005)

Hast du keinen CD-Brenner? Damit kann man ganz einfach Musik auf ne CD brennen...
Wo liegt denn da dein Problem mit SX? Kannst es ja n bisschnen ausführlicher beschreiben.


----------



## Hollowpineapple (5. Mai 2005)

Ich hab sowohl Audio als auch Midi spuren eingebaut. Wenn ich jetzt ne CD brenn hab ich nur die Audio Spuren auf der CD.


----------



## laCrizz (5. Mai 2005)

Achso,das ist das Problem...
MIDI Spuren sind keine Spuren die Sounds enthalten.Es sind eigentlich nur Spuren die die ich sach mal Befehle enthalten.Ich mach das immer so: Ich exportier die Midispuren einzeln als wav. Datei und bearbeite sie in CoolEdit weiter und lad sie dann wieder in Cubase rein.
Geht bestimmt auch anders aber die Methode sollte dir auch helfen denk ich..


----------



## Hollowpineapple (5. Mai 2005)

1.wie bekommt man die Einzelnen Spuren als midi aus m Cubase raus?
2.woher bekomm ihc CoolEdit, muss ihc dafür was Zahlen?
3.Bleiben die Spuren genau wie sie sind?
Trotzdem Erst mal danke für den Tipp


----------



## laCrizz (6. Mai 2005)

1. Die einzelne Spur kannst du exportieren indem du die Spur auf Solo stellst ( ganz links am Spuranfang ) dann klickst du auf den Block den du exportieren willst und drückst dann auf "P" auf der Tastatur damit die Locatoren den Block genau umschliessen.Als nächstes gehst du dann auf Datei-Datei exportieren-Audiomixdown.Fertig.Du kannst natürlich mit Strg.Shift auch mehrere Blöcke oder Spuren markieren und exportieren.
2.Cool Edit heisst mittlerweile Adobe Audition und eine 30-tägige Demoversion gibt es auf Adobes Homepage zum freien Download.Ein anderer Soundeditor der dir auch helfen könnte ist Audacity den es als komplette Vollversion hier gibt: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
3.Ja die Spuren bleiben so wie sie sind...viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## Hollowpineapple (6. Mai 2005)

Super danke mach da nähmlich schon seit wochen dran rum!


----------



## Hollowpineapple (6. Mai 2005)

Das funktioniert nicht richtig. Ich denk es liegt daran das der Klang von seperaten Synthesizer gesteuert wird. Auf jeden Fall ist die Exportierte Spur tonlos.


----------



## laCrizz (7. Mai 2005)

Wenn du diesen GS Wavtable o.ä. meinst kann das sein dass er den nicht exportiert,hatte ich auch schon. Aber im Netz gibts genügend Vsts zum freien Download.

http://www.espace-cubase.org/anglais/page.php?page=freevsti

zum Beispiel...kannst ja mal statt des GS einen von denen einsetzten....


----------

